# Failed IVF - sickness?



## zoom666 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all.

I went through my first round of ICSI and got a BFN a couple of weeks ago.

Since then I have had AF but been feeling very nauseous.   Has anyone else had this??


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Zoom,

Didn't want to read and run huni. I've no real answers for you but have you done another pregnancy test?? Good luck x


----------



## zoom666 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you! Just done one and still a BFN  

Think it is the withdrawal effects from the drugs.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sending you    Zoom x


----------

